# !st Cycle with peptides



## MaxEarn (Mar 11, 2012)

I am 44, 190lbs 5"9"

MY goal is as most want, to shed fat and increase muscle mass. I am not looking to kill myself. I have decided to go Ipamorelin & CjC 1295 NON Dac.

Cycle 6 weeks 100mcg each AM and bedtime.  I will also add a third injection on days I workout (4-6 times weekly)

I am currently restricting my calories significantly and plan to loose another 5-10lbs before I start cycle.  I can easily maintain my weight at 190lbs on a diet of 1200-1500 cals and still workout 4 times a week.  If my cals creep up to 1700 and above i gain weight accordingly.

Questions.

1)when should i expect to see results?
2)what's your experience with this cycle?
3)If I maintain 1500-2000 cal on the above cycle will I gain muscle and still loose fat?

More questions to come, lol


http://purchasepeptides.com/


----------



## shadowcaster (Mar 12, 2012)

1. about week 2 and it gets better up to week 5 then tappers off.
2. Results are most noticeable in fat loss, muscle hardness and vascular dilation. The pumps are so intense you'll be unable to work as many sets as usual, so I like to really pull out all the stops and do triple drops and negatives every other set. I take that dose 4-6 times a day though, so mileage may vary.  
3. oh yeah....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're looking for LBM gains, I find that 600mcg's is where you need to be with the GHRP.. and keep your cjc at 100mcg doses.  Your gains are going come from cell proliferation (creation of new muscle cells).  So it's somewhat of a long term investment to get the desired results.  The plus is that even once you stop your peptide cycle, those new cells will continue to mature and grow.. leaving you better off than before the cycle.  This is also why the gains made in your pep cycle are solid gains that you will not lose as long as you continue with a proper diet and excersise plan.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

For accelerated fat loss, try an early am administration (as soon as you wake up), and do some fasted cardio.  

We have a bunch of logs running in Labpe's sub forum if you interested.  There is a ton of great information available.

Feel free to PM any questions as well.


----------



## booze (Mar 13, 2012)

6 weeks seems to be a bit short though...


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 13, 2012)

MaxEarn said:


> I am 44, 190lbs 5"9"
> 
> MY goal is as most want, to shed fat and increase muscle mass. I am not looking to kill myself. I have decided to go Ipamorelin & CjC 1295 NON Dac.
> 
> ...


Max I would highly recommend planning this cycle to run 6 months not 6 weeks.  I'm on week 8 of the exact same cycle and am getting ready to start tweeking/playing with dosages and freqeuncy.  You can look around and easily find a provider to support this cycle for like 3 bucks a day.  You cant go wrong.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 13, 2012)

I understand 6 weeks is short term, but that's just what I am looking at for now. I do plan on continuing, especially with  all the positive info I have found. But I just wanted input for the first 6 weeks. I am actually planning 6 wks on, 2 off, then 6+ on. Just to see the difference in those two weeks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

The main thing you will notice right off is the quality of sleep, with that your body will be able to "repair" it self quicker, leading to more productive workouts.  Pittsburgh63 gave you some solid advice with an early am pin just before fasted cardio.  These peptides aid in lipolysis, and a cup of coffee with it will be even better as caffeine helps jump start lipolysis and energy.

6 weeks is short yes, but if you stick to your diet you will be satisfied at the end...


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

With ghrp/ghrh it will take time to see results.Even with gh it takes time.I like igf-1 the best for fat loose even then proliferation it will take time for the cells to mature and grow.The combo will give fat loose but it will take time also.The best for fat loose is thru diet.


----------



## booze (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't take those two weeks off. It's a waste.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 13, 2012)

Thks Booze

Yeah I am thinking it's like a roller coaster.... "No No No...Ok,  just one time" then I do it and love it..... Lets go all day!


----------



## Onefitness (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been taking this new combo peptide "3X" which is IGF-1, CJC1295, and GHRP6 no DAC. I've been on it for about two months now. It's been doing well, fat loss, a little size, and my strength has be going up pretty fast. Has anyone else taking this 3X peptide yet?


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 29, 2012)

Onefitness said:


> I've been taking this new combo peptide "3X" which is IGF-1, CJC1295, and GHRP6 no DAC. I've been on it for about two months now. It's been doing well, fat loss, a little size, and my strength has be going up pretty fast. Has anyone else taking this 3X peptide yet?




A company is selling that all mixed in vial?


----------

